# DVD Recorder with Hard Drive



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

I'm interested in buying a DVD recorder with hard drive and was curious to know if anyone had any thoughts about the various brands currently on the market. I've had various success with several of the different brands and not sure which company makes a better recorder. onder: 

Thanks for any input.

Bob


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I have a friend who is looking for one of these units... well... actually he wants one with the VHS, DVD and HDD. There doesn't seem to be many of these available, although there are probably several without the VHS.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Hi Sonnie,

There's this one:

Panasonic DMREH75VS DVD-RAM/-R/-RW/+R/+RW Progressive-Scan DVD Recorder / VCR with Built-In 80GB Hard Drive

which I thought about but the drive is on the small side. My wife still uses a lot of VHS so it's in the maybe column but I hesitate at these combo units because I've had rotten luck with TV/VCR combos which also happened to be a Panasonic. I'm leaning toward a larger drive but am interested more in performance/reliability.

Bob


----------

